# Colorado Ranch For Sale



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

We pass this ranch on the way to our elk camp. We’ve watched hundreds of elk from the public road that over looks the property. We try to time it to pass just before dark to enjoy the view of the wildlife. I may need a partner or two to help out with the purchase price. 

http://hallhall.com/ranches-for-sale/properties/motherwell-ranch


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I’m in for like 5,000$


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

pigeon said:


> I’m in for like 5,000$


You’re about a million friends short.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Brings back some great memories, I hunted there in '09! A deer hunt outfitter friend from the Craig area ran into the ranch manager and when they got talking he found out the Motherwell folks were scrambling to get some hunters and were going to try "day hunts". They apparently had a couple corporate bigwigs cancel executive staff hunts at the last minute during the last big Wall Street crash. My friend contacted me and said he got a tour of the ranch and said there were so many elk tracks on the roads it looked like herds of sheep went down the roads. He said there were elk everywhere!

The opportunity to hunt for $500.00/day in an elk Mecca was just too good a deal to be passed up. I was not disappointed with what I found. First day of second season we pulled into the yard before daylight and there were bulls bugling steadily in the field out front. If that doesn't get a hunters heart pumping nothing will.

We piled into the guides ranch truck and drove for fifteen or twenty minutes before parking and unloading gear. Lots of "quakies" and fir trees and I no sooner whispered to my hunting partner that it looked like a good place for grouse when two birds zoomed out of a tree right over our heads. Scared the heck out of me.

I sat on an old block of wood a couple hundred yards beyond the vehicle and my buddy walked about 3/8 mile further and sat with the guide overlooking a meadow and one of the "mountain lakes" mentioned in the advertisement. I lost count of the number of elk passing behind me, in front of me, next to me, and a few across the mountainside above me. Bugling was constant from near and far. 

Although I really did not count I must have seen at least fifty because one herd alone had over 20 animals. Most passed within 100 yards of my position. The biggest bull, a nice 6x6, was the furthest away, of course. He walked into a small opening the mountainside bugling and raking sapling for about an hour. Must have ranged that bull a dozen times wondering if I should shoot. If memory serves me he was around 375 yards out. Back then, that was well beyond my comfort range. Today, with the gun I have now, I would not have thought twice. 

My buddy got a nice 4x5 when it came down out of the national forest and crossed the couple hundred yard long dam creating one of those mountain lakes. That was his first elk and he said it was exciting hearing the bull bugling its way out of the timber and slowly make its way across the top of the earthen dam.

My 5x5 bull fell to my '06 in the late afternoon when he came into a reclaimed gravel pit with 22 other elk. We saw several legal bulls before this one but all were across the opening or in the trees. The herd came into the meadow about 30 yds. away but I had to wait until he was out about 125 paces before he finally cleared the cows and spikes. Seemed like it took forever! He certainly was not the biggest bull out there but he had the prettiest, almost black, antlers of any elk I have ever seen. 

Some day I will remember to set date and time on my camera before hunting.









We must have seen 150 elk in the headlights while driving out with my animal but we never saw a deer. Nor did we see any at any time during the day.

It is not very often that a real estate ad does not wildly overstate the merits of a parcel but from what i saw of the ranch, roads, lodge, river, etc. The ad just does not do it justice! 

When I was there they also had a pheasant preserve, the "mountain lakes" were stocked with 2# brook trout and 4-6# rainbows, and there were a couple old gas wells that provided heat and power to the ranch. I was told the owner was a sewage mogul who made his fortune laying underground pipes in Vegas. FM


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow what an awesome opportunity for someone. If only I could afford that loan, it would make for one heck of a business.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

I probably have that much in my change jar on top of the dresser.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice place. Unfortunately I'm out, I'm saving for when this one comes back on market. ;-)

http://bateslandco.com/ranches-for-sale/winecup-gamble-ranch/


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

imjon said:


> I probably have that much in my change jar on top of the dresser.



If you need help rolling all that change just let mo know.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I think I found a way to fund my purchase.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in when I hit the lottery as well.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good news, I just heard on the radio that no one hit the Powerball. I could barely sleep last night since i knew I forgot to buy a ticket.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Good news, I just heard on the radio that no one hit the Powerball. I could barely sleep last night since i knew I forgot to buy a ticket.


Haha glad I wasn't the only one. I realized at 10 pm I didn't buy one.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

You're going to need to hit the Powerball. Don't forget taxes might be just a tad higher than on your present camp in the E.UP.


----------

